# just popping in to say hello



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

hi all,

been invited here by a couple of mods...

good to be here

steve


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

welcome m8


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Steve is a friend of mine and bettyboo's, and believe me when i say, he is consistantly one of the most SHREDDED guys i have ever seen on a bodybuilding stage. He's also getting ready to compete in several weeks time. He's definately someone who's brain you should pick to learn a thing or two about dieting.

Welcome to the site matey.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

yer his posts are help full and detailed,,,


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

hey shane.. thanks mate.. nice words buddy

hope i can be of help here, and hope to pick up a few tips for myself too mate..

cheers all

steve


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome to MC steve


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude-welcome 8)


----------



## The Godfather (Oct 23, 2005)

welcome bro


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome buddy


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi mate.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

LO BRO 8)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

hi steve hope u don't mind it if i post your pic up that u posted on avrils site???have to say u lookin ripped m8


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

lol i see u have just used the same pic for your avitar on here lol !!!


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

Welcome m8


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

hiya & welcome dude


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard dude


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

welcome steve


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm guessing to get a physique like that you must be a heavy creatine user or Noratwat or some of those other dangerous things???

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Extreme. said:


> I'm guessing to get a physique like that you must be a heavy creatine user or Noratwat or some of those other dangerous things???
> 
> www.extremenutrition.co.uk


lol ;P


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

extreme.. yeah bang rite mate..loadsa creatine and the occasional dangerous thing too...

cheers

steve


----------

